

Ask YC:Best web hosting provider for sites similar to Flickr? - happysteve

I would like to know which is the best web hosting provider for sites similar to Flickr. The web app will be having more Image uploading/processing functions?
======
piotrSikora
I can recommend Nirvanix (<http://www.nirvanix.com/>). They have very nice API
which allows you to do image processing on their servers (so on uploaded
images).

------
mahmud
Image hosting is expensive. My suggestion is that you use a CDN for your
static, binary conent. You can start with SimpleCDN, which is utterly cheap,
and hosting the rest of your site on your own server(s).

~~~
jayliew
I was going to mention Amazon S3 .. look into that for storage

------
happysteve
I will check simplecdn. btw, does anyone know where do 'Daily Booth.com' host
their server?

~~~
mahmud
You _really_ should be able to find out stuff like that on your own, without
asking anybody.

